# 1970's Sears Spyder - need catalog pic



## bikemonkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi folks,

I posted this thread in the BMX forum a couple of days ago and should have posted it here.

I recently picked this Spyder up in a nearby area - Ser. No. 502459510248991. Thinking it was made by Murray?

It looks like it's in very good condition - just dust, no rust! 24" wheels with a 1.75" Carlisle red striped rim/tire in back and 1 3/8" up front - crazy town.

Seat is perfect - the shifter knob was probably black but looks great as it is. All other parts seem to be correct and present.

Found a lot of info online, other advert. pics all around it and I am building a research album. I would love to find a catalog pic of this exact model but no luck after several hours searching. Can anyone help?

I understand part of the serial number was included in their ads and helps nail down the catalog year.

Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice find! I think that is about a 1969. I believe they used the SR style head badge around that time.

For catalog pictures, try the website Wishbookweb. You can search old scanned catalogs there. Hope that helps!


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 22, 2017)

http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1968_Sears_Wishbook/files/assets/basic-html/page-411.html

I was wrong...1968!


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 22, 2017)

Man, you are awesome! That is the exact pic I needed and you helped nail a catalog date!!


----------

